# 357 Sig



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here loads any 357 Sig. I am trying to decide what caliber to get and I am really interested in the 357 Sig or 45 acp and I cannot find brass or bullets for the 357 Sig.

If anyone knows of a site other than Midway it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.dillonprecision.com/content/ ... s__357_SIG

http://leadandbrass.com/zencart2/index. ... Path=66_73

http://www.blue-star-inc.com/catalog/ofpbrass.htm

http://eastcoastgunsales.com/product.php?ID=16516

http://www.tjconevera.com/onfi357sigpr.html


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Try Starline brass. It is good quality and reasonably priced and free shipping.

357 sig $87 -500

http://www.starlinebrass.com/


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can always just use 40 S&W brass. It is a little short but still works great. I almost never use sig brass in my sig any more. You can get used 40 brass pretty cheap. To use it just run it in your sig die and you are done.

Chuck Norris uses a night light. Not because Chuck Norris is afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

People said:


> You can always just use 40 S&W brass. It is a little short but still works great. I almost never use sig brass in my sig any more. You can get used 40 brass pretty cheap. To use it just run it in your sig die and you are done.
> 
> Chuck Norris uses a night light. Not because Chuck Norris is afraid of the dark, but the dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.


Necking down 40 S&W to 357 Sig is a No No.

Nosler Manual says not to, along with Wikipedia. This is due to the 40 case being shorter, thus ending up with too short of neck. This can cause bullet setback issues, which in turn causes pressures to skyrocket. Also, even though it is a bottleneck cartridge, it does not headspace on the shoulder, but on the case mouth.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

southdakbearfan

Yes it is shorter and does make it harder to work with. The way the 357 sig was originally made the designers knew brass would be in short supply. They made it so if there was not a neck long enough to headspace off of it will head space off of the shoulder. It is not the preferred manor of reloads but it works and is safe. The only real drawback is apparently your tube life will be shorter. I have fired many thousands of 40 casings with my Glock 32 and when I use the bore scope on the barrel I cannot see any wear at all. When I did load development the max load shot best in my 32. I would think I have some were in the round count of close to 4500 or 5000. I would have to look at my ammo can to see how many are left.

With any handgun round you will always want to put a crimp on the bullet. I always go heavy on the crimp.

Chuck Norris is not capable of hitting a target on the broad side of a barn. Every time he tries, the whole damn barn falls down.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

TK,

Although the 357 sig brass is become easier to get sometimes, if you are wavering between the 357 and the 45 I'd go with the 45. Less problems all around.

If you are set on the 357, let me do some checking and I'll see if I can find some brass.

huntin1


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Huntin1.

I have narrowed the weapon that I want to purchase down to the Sig P220 SAO, 45 cal. I am a lefty and I like the ambidextrous safety, the exposed hammer, and I also like the Sig so it was the logical choice. I have heard lots of good things about the 357 sig but the 45 is the only caliber offered on that pistol. I haven't had an auto for a while, I sold my Glock 35 a year ago to get another one and I have procrastinated since. Now I have to see how long it takes to get one.

I was looking at a lot of guns, including the baby eagle and the Citadel 1911 style. The Sig fit me the best. I followed SDbearfan's links and found Montana gold bullets, http://www.montanagoldbullet.com/index.htmlthe prices are cheap and people have good things to say about them on other sites. I don't know.

Thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Good choice, I'm kinda partial to Sigs. Couldn't tell could you? 

:beer:

huntin1


----------

